# [RISOLTO]eclipse-sdk-3.0.1-r3 : emerge fallito

## magowiz

l'errore che mi appare è il seguente: 

```
 * Building GTK+ frontend (install) -- see compilelog.txt for details

java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: com/sun/tools/javac/Main (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass0(Native Method)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:539)

        at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:123)

        at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:251)

        at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(URLClassLoader.java:55)

        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:194)

        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:187)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:289)

        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:274)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:235)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:302)

        at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)

        at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:141)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.launch.Locator.getToolsJar(Locator.java:167)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.launch.Launcher.run(Launcher.java:141)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.launch.Launcher.main(Launcher.java:55)

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.0.1-r3

>>> Install eclipse-sdk-3.0.1-r3 into /var/tmp/portage/eclipse-sdk-3.0.1-r3/image/ category dev-util

 * Installing features and plugins

!!! ERROR: dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.0.1-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1020:   Called src_install

  eclipse-sdk-3.0.1-r3.ebuild, line 137:   Called die

!!! gtk zip bundle was not build properly!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Last edited by magowiz on Sun Sep 24, 2006 4:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> l'errore che mi appare è il seguente: 
> 
> [code] * Building GTK+ frontend (install) -- see compilelog.txt for details
> 
> java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: com/sun/tools/javac/Main (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)
> ...

 

Pare che non gli piaccia il tuo compilatore java. Che versione di java stai usando?

----------

## magowiz

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   l'errore che mi appare è il seguente: 
> 
> [code] * Building GTK+ frontend (install) -- see compilelog.txt for details
> 
> java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: com/sun/tools/javac/Main (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)
> ...

 

la sun-jdk 1.5.0.8, dici che sia meglio provare con la blackdown-jdk-1.4 ?

EDIT: ho provato anche con la blackdown-jdk ma l'errore è lo stesso.

----------

## magowiz

up

----------

## gutter

Io sto usando la 3.2 compilata con sun-jdk-1.5.

Smaschera questa versione.

----------

## magowiz

purtroppo fallisce nella compilazione di una sua dipendenza : 

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 6) dev-java/lucene-1.4.3 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.inode.at/distfiles/lucene-1.4.3-src.tar.gz'

--21:05:21--  http://gentoo.inode.at/distfiles/lucene-1.4.3-src.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/lucene-1.4.3-src.tar.gz'

Risoluzione di gentoo.inode.at in corso... 81.223.20.162

Connessione a gentoo.inode.at|81.223.20.162:80... connesso.

HTTP richiesta inviata, aspetto la risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 768,320 (750K) [application/octet-stream]

100%[====================================>] 768,320      181.92K/s    ETA 00:00

21:05:27 (156.75 KB/s) - "/usr/portage/distfiles/lucene-1.4.3-src.tar.gz" salvato [768320/768320]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ] * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ] * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ] * checking lucene-1.4.3-src.tar.gz ;-) ...                               [ ok ] * Using Generation-1 System VM: blackdown-jdk-1.4.2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking lucene-1.4.3-src.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/lucene-1.4.3/work

tar: A lone zero block at 8089

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/lucene-1.4.3/work/lucene-1.4.3 ...

Buildfile: build.xml

BUILD FAILED

java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: org/apache/xerces/jaxp/SAXParserFactoryImpl (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass0(Native Method)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:539)

        at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:123)

        at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:251)

        at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(URLClassLoader.java:55)

        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:194)

        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:187)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:289)

        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:274)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:282)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:235)

        at javax.xml.parsers.FactoryFinder.newInstance(FactoryFinder.java:93)

        at javax.xml.parsers.FactoryFinder.find(FactoryFinder.java:174)

        at javax.xml.parsers.SAXParserFactory.newInstance(SAXParserFactory.java:87)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.util.JAXPUtils.newParserFactory(JAXPUtils.java:114)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.util.JAXPUtils.getNSParserFactory(JAXPUtils.java:100)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.util.JAXPUtils.getNamespaceXMLReader(JAXPUtils.java:163)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.helper.ProjectHelper2.parse(ProjectHelper2.java:184)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.helper.ProjectHelper2.parse(ProjectHelper2.java:131)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.ProjectHelper.configureProject(ProjectHelper.java:91)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Main.runBuild(Main.java:658)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Main.startAnt(Main.java:188)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.launch.Launcher.run(Launcher.java:196)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.launch.Launcher.main(Launcher.java:55)

Total time: 0 seconds

java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: org/apache/xerces/jaxp/SAXParserFactoryImpl (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass0(Native Method)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:539)

        at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:123)

        at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:251)

        at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(URLClassLoader.java:55)

        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:194)

        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:187)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:289)

        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:274)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:282)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:235)

        at javax.xml.parsers.FactoryFinder.newInstance(FactoryFinder.java:93)

        at javax.xml.parsers.FactoryFinder.find(FactoryFinder.java:174)

        at javax.xml.parsers.SAXParserFactory.newInstance(SAXParserFactory.java:87)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.util.JAXPUtils.newParserFactory(JAXPUtils.java:114)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.util.JAXPUtils.getNSParserFactory(JAXPUtils.java:100)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.util.JAXPUtils.getNamespaceXMLReader(JAXPUtils.java:163)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.helper.ProjectHelper2.parse(ProjectHelper2.java:184)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.helper.ProjectHelper2.parse(ProjectHelper2.java:131)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.ProjectHelper.configureProject(ProjectHelper.java:91)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Main.runBuild(Main.java:658)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.Main.startAnt(Main.java:188)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.launch.Launcher.run(Launcher.java:196)

        at org.apache.tools.ant.launch.Launcher.main(Launcher.java:55)

org/apache/xerces/jaxp/SAXParserFactoryImpl (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)

!!! ERROR: dev-java/lucene-1.4.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  lucene-1.4.3.ebuild, line 33:   Called die

!!! compilation failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## gutter

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> purtroppo fallisce nella compilazione di una sua dipendenza 

 

Mi posti l'output di:

```

#java-config -L

#java-config-2 -L

```

----------

## magowiz

```
# java-config -L

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

1)      Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jdk-1.4.2]

2)      Blackdown JRE 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jre-1.4.2]

*)      Sun JDK 1.5.0.08 [sun-jdk-1.5]

```

```

# java-config-2 -L

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

1)      Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jdk-1.4.2]

2)      Blackdown JRE 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jre-1.4.2]

*)      Sun JDK 1.5.0.08 [sun-jdk-1.5]

```

----------

## gutter

Mi correggo ho compilato con la 1.4. Ero convinto di aver usato 1.5 ... sarà la vecchiaia   :Laughing: 

Sorry per l'errore.

In sintesi prova ad emergere sun-jkd-1.4 e rilanciare l'emerge dopo aver selezionato con java-config questa versione delle sdk.

----------

## magowiz

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Mi correggo ho compilato con la 1.4. Ero convinto di aver usato 1.5 ... sarà la vecchiaia  
> 
> Sorry per l'errore.
> 
> In sintesi prova ad emergere sun-jkd-1.4 e rilanciare l'emerge dopo aver selezionato con java-config questa versione delle sdk.

 

niente da fare, anche installando sun-jdk-1.4 , impostandola come java-config di prima generazione l'errore resta : inoltre durante l'installazione della prima dipendenza vedo che riporta come vm di prima generazione la blackdown, sebbene io abbia impostato la sun-jdk-1.4 ...

----------

## gutter

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> niente da fare, anche installando sun-jdk-1.4 , impostandola come java-config di prima generazione l'errore resta : inoltre durante l'installazione della prima dipendenza vedo che riporta come vm di prima generazione la blackdown, sebbene io abbia impostato la sun-jdk-1.4 ...

 

Ma se hai installato la sun-jdk a che ti serve la blackdown? Prova a toglierla.

----------

## magowiz

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   
> 
> niente da fare, anche installando sun-jdk-1.4 , impostandola come java-config di prima generazione l'errore resta : inoltre durante l'installazione della prima dipendenza vedo che riporta come vm di prima generazione la blackdown, sebbene io abbia impostato la sun-jdk-1.4 ... 
> 
> Ma se hai installato la sun-jdk a che ti serve la blackdown? Prova a toglierla.

 

niente da fare, anche dopo averla disinstallata tenta di usare la blackdown :

```
* Using Generation-1 System VM: blackdown-jdk-1.4.2

```

----------

## gutter

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> niente da fare, anche dopo averla disinstallata tenta di usare la blackdown :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ma l'hai settata con:

```
java-config -S sun-jdk-1.4
```

???

----------

## magowiz

sì ma non cambia nulla

----------

## gutter

Che versioni di: 

```
dev-java/java-config-wrapper

dev-java/java-config
```

hai?

----------

## magowiz

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Che versioni di: 
> 
> ```
> dev-java/java-config-wrapper
> 
> ...

 

```
 eix java-config

* dev-java/java-config

     Available versions:  1.2.11-r1 1.3.7 2.0.30:2

     Installed:           1.3.7 2.0.30

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java/

     Description:         Java environment configuration tool

* dev-java/java-config-wrapper

     Available versions:  0.12

     Installed:           0.12

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java

     Description:         Wrapper for java-config

Found 2 matches.

```

----------

## gutter

Queste sembrano ok.

Ho fatto delle prove con il mio sistema e sembra settare tutto correttamente :S.

Quando hai fatto l'upgrade alla nuova gestione delle VM hai seguito la guida http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java/java-upgrade.xml?

----------

## Wise

non e che si arrabbia perchè hai meta robà compilata con la 1.5 e metà con la 1.4?

```
java-1.5-fixer
```

dovrebbe controlalre che tu abbia tutto quello che riguarda il java compilato con il jdk1.4..

prova eseguirlo,vedere se ti ricompila qualcosa e poi prova a reinstallare eclipse..

per sicurezza tieni sempre il jdk1.4..

----------

## magowiz

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Queste sembrano ok.
> 
> Ho fatto delle prove con il mio sistema e sembra settare tutto correttamente :S.
> 
> Quando hai fatto l'upgrade alla nuova gestione delle VM hai seguito la guida http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java/java-upgrade.xml?

 

sì l'ho seguita, infatti il check environment non dà problemi

----------

## gutter

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sì l'ho seguita, infatti il check environment non dà problemi

 

Prova a lanciare java-1.5-fixer come suggerito da Wise e postare l'output.

----------

## magowiz

ho lanciato il java-1.5-fixer e mi ha ricompilato alcuni pacchetti, subito dopo ho provato nuovamente a riemergere eclipse-sdk: alcune dipendenze che prima non andavano si sono installate correttamente, tuttavia ho avuto un problema con xerces: 

```
>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/xerces-2.7.1/work/xerces-2_7_1 ...

Invalid implementation version between Ant core and Ant optional tasks.

 core    : 1.6.5

 optional: 1.6.2

!!! ERROR: dev-java/xerces-2.7.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  xerces-2.7.1.ebuild, line 50:   Called die

!!! Compile failed.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## magowiz

ho risolto, ho come prima cosa reinstallato coerentemente ant e ant-tasks, successivamente ho fatto java-config-1 -S sun-jdk-1.4 e cosa importante : source /etc/profile sembra infatti che finchè non si esegue quel comando , le variabili d'ambiente non vengono aggiornate correttamente. Infine ho scelto di installare eclipse-sdk-3.0.1-r3

----------

